# what to do about the feedback reports!!!



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

I have been driving for Uber for 5 weeks now. I carry a decent 4.76 rating so far. However, every week I am just so shocked at the FEEDBACK REPORTS that I see in the app!! I am attaching a screen shot here....I am a very careful and safe driver....and I never asked for any tips or any money. This time I see a feedback report of " soliciting payment (cash/credit) when I NEVER did that!!...As a matter of fact I have always refused to accept cash!! Yes, I am so scared of getting deactivated that I actually return any tips offered to me. Then how come I keep getting all these strange feedback reports? And driving dangerously??!!!...I am an extremely careful and safe driver. What should I do about such bazaar feedback reports??!!...Please help....


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignore them you're still new, so half are learning curve and the other half are people trying to get a free ride Uber refund.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

For God's sake TAKE the tips. Do not refuse them. Don't even tell them that it's not needed, just take the tips and thank them and tell them that tips are appreciated.

You Will Not Get Deactivated. You're not raping them.

And yeah.. Just ignore the feedback. They're just useless like the ratings.

Please read the topics such as Advice and Complaints, in the forum to get a better understanding of Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberRose said:


> I have been driving for Uber for 5 weeks now. I carry a decent 4.76 rating so far. However, every week I am just so shocked at the FEEDBACK REPORTS that I see in the app!! I am attaching a screen shot here....I am a very careful and safe driver....and I never asked for any tips or any money. This time I see a feedback report of " soliciting payment (cash/credit) when I NEVER did that!!...As a matter of fact I have always refused to accept cash!! Yes, I am so scared of getting deactivated that I actually return any tips offered to me. Then how come I keep getting all these strange feedback reports? And driving dangerously??!!!...I am an extremely careful and safe driver. What should I do about such bazaar feedback reports??!!...Please help....


If you refuse tips I hope you DO get deactivated. You're hurting the rest of us because those pax won't tip the next drivers.

You won't get deactivated for accepting tips.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I have been driving for Uber for 5 weeks now. I carry a decent 4.76 rating so far. However, every week I am just so shocked at the FEEDBACK REPORTS that I see in the app!! I am attaching a screen shot here....I am a very careful and safe driver....and I never asked for any tips or any money. This time I see a feedback report of " soliciting payment (cash/credit) when I NEVER did that!!...As a matter of fact I have always refused to accept cash!! Yes, I am so scared of getting deactivated that I actually return any tips offered to me. Then how come I keep getting all these strange feedback reports? And driving dangerously??!!!...I am an extremely careful and safe driver. What should I do about such bazaar feedback reports??!!...Please help....


YOU . . . ARE RIGHT WHERE UBER WANTS YOU.

in your own words "scared".

Scared and insecure.

The only power the boogeyman has,is the power you give him.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you refuse tips I hope you DO get deactivated. You're hurting the rest of us because those pax won't tip the next drivers.
> 
> You won't get deactivated for accepting tips.


She's new and doesn't know. There are allot of drivers like her. Uber only told her to not accept tips. It didn't tell her that she can accept the tip and she ain't going to get Deactivated. Uber has many drivers scared.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If you do not have equilibrium, you are more prone to JUMP when master says jump.

You are an independent contractor.

Quit THINKING like an employee !

FIND YOUR BALANCE.

Ignore the psy. Ops tampering tactics of Uber.

When they say left,I start looking right.

I choose my path.
Their suggestions I may choose or discard.
At MY will and discretion.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I've gotten two like that but still have a 4.84 rating. It's probably something uber generated. It would be nice to see the comments as theyre written.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you all for replying....Please forgive me because I am new at uber....So, I have many things to learn yet. So, you guys are saying to take the tips? What if uber deactivates our account if we take the tip? And yes, this fear of deactivation makes me feel like an employee somewhat but I really like uber so far. What freaked me out was that I got an email from uber some days ago stating that some passenger had complained to them that I took cash WHICH I NEVER DID!! I was pretty positive that I never took any cash ...and so I emailed uber the truth that I did not take any cash. Uber was nice to me and dealt with the customer immediately. So, if you take tip and if you get email accusation like this how will you deal with it??


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Thank you all for replying....Please forgive me because I am new at uber....So, I have many things to learn yet. So, you guys are saying to take the tips? What if uber deactivates our account if we take the tip? And yes, this fear of deactivation makes me feel like an employee somewhat but I really like uber so far. What freaked me out was that I got an email from uber some days ago stating that some passenger had complained to them that I took cash WHICH I NEVER DID!! I was pretty positive that I never took any cash ...and so I emailed uber the truth that I did not take any cash. Uber was nice to me and dealt with the customer immediately. So, if you take tip and if you get email accusation like this how will you deal with it??


Well now it's a non-issue since the "new" rule is now we can solicit tips,so.....


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

People treat us exactly the way we TRAIN then to treat us. By not taking a tip, we're training them to believe we're not worthy. Then, they're more likely to give a less than 5 star rating. Have confidence in your driving and when dealing with the pax. Gladly accept tips because you're worth it.....and watch your rating increase. If you believe you're worthy, the sheep (pax) will also believe.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

So you're a new driver and you've already got seven complaints against you. I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest that you may not be the good driver you believe you are. I'd take a good hard look at those feedback and see how you might improve.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

UberRose said:


> Thank you all for replying....Please forgive me because I am new at uber....So, I have many things to learn yet. So, you guys are saying to take the tips? What if uber deactivates our account if we take the tip? And yes, this fear of deactivation makes me feel like an employee somewhat but I really like uber so far. What freaked me out was that I got an email from uber some days ago stating that some passenger had complained to them that I took cash WHICH I NEVER DID!! I was pretty positive that I never took any cash ...and so I emailed uber the truth that I did not take any cash. Uber was nice to me and dealt with the customer immediately. So, if you take tip and if you get email accusation like this how will you deal with it??


......PLEASE READ THIS.....
I'm going to repeat this again. Uber DOE NOT deactivate you when you take the tip the costumer provides. When the customer offers you a Tip, TAKE it immediately without refusing it.
The costumer will feel insulted when you refuse the tip. They'll think that you didn't like the amount they provided, OR that you are superior to them and don't accept it from That particular costumer. 
And that costumer will get pissed and will give you a false bad review. People are weird that way.

Now some pointers..

** When you pick up a costumer, think of it you're picking up a friend. So behave with them in a cool manner like you would with a friend.

** Greet them in a proper manner, ask them how they are, how their day or night is. Get a feel for them, if they want to talk or not. If they want to talk then talk like you would with a friend, but keep it professional.

** When you're talking please keep your eyes and attention on the road and the GPS, so you don't miss a turn. And so you can be safe.

** Drive the speed limit or with the flow of the traffic.

** Keep your car clean and properly maintained.

** Take it easy on using the febreze and other air fresheners. If you have those vent clips, make sure roll down your windows after each drop off. It's to let some fresh air in.

** Don't let your costumers Eat or drink in the car. They will make your car smelly, dirty and spill their drinks. Tell them you would appreciate it if they don't eat and drink in your car.
If they show you an attitude then tell them that you pick up a lot of costumers, and they won't like a dirty and smelly car same as them.

** Don't offer them water, gum, etc. Screw that. They don't pay enough. Don't spoil your costumers.

When you get a review that you think doesn't belong to you, email Uber immediately and tell them that there costumer probably wrote the review to the wrong driver. They won't take these review off but they'll put the note in their system.

They Won't Deactivate you for any bad reviews, unless it's some sexual advances towards the costumer or robbery.

Invest in a dual facing dashcam with a night vision.

As long as you provide a safe drive and a cool environment most costumers will leave you with a great rating and reviews. Just Be Confident.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I have been driving for Uber for 5 weeks now. I carry a decent 4.76 rating so far. However, every week I am just so shocked at the FEEDBACK REPORTS that I see in the app!! I am attaching a screen shot here....I am a very careful and safe driver....and I never asked for any tips or any money. This time I see a feedback report of " soliciting payment (cash/credit) when I NEVER did that!!...As a matter of fact I have always refused to accept cash!! Yes, I am so scared of getting deactivated that I actually return any tips offered to me. Then how come I keep getting all these strange feedback reports? And driving dangerously??!!!...I am an extremely careful and safe driver. What should I do about such bazaar feedback reports??!!...Please help....


I took a ride the other day as passenger, I I wanted to see how things worked from the other end.

After the ride ends tje rider gets prompted to rate you. 
If the give you a 5☆ theres a there is a place for them to leave a comment or just submit tje rating.

If it is less than 5, it askes what went wrong, and they get a pop up with a few categories, i dont remember them all, 
Navigation was one, I didnt select any of those as i didnt know if it would submit but i imaging if a category is selected there is another pop up to select from.

In the past, one the complaints was we didnt know why riders rated us lower than 5, it appears that we now have an opportunity to find out, at least with some.

Don't worry about, some people are impossibe to please. Sometimes our actions or words get misinterpreted, and
Some people just lie. Take it with a gtain of salt, you're going to get a few every week, its just automated feedback through the app. If there was a serious issue(in the eyes of uber) it would be handeled differently.

Now, most importantly read and memorize this...

"Thank you so much, I really appreciate it! "

And do not refuse anotjer tip. Got it?


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I took a ride the other day as passenger, I I wanted to see how things worked from the other end.
> 
> After the ride ends tje rider gets prompted to rate you.
> If the give you a 5☆ theres a there is a place for them to leave a comment or just submit tje rating.
> ...


Thanks for sharing how it works on the rider side,re;ratings. I asked about this earlier.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Firstime said:


> Thanks for sharing how it works on the rider side,re;ratings. I asked about this earlier.


You're welcome! Ive been asking if this is new for the rider to no avail. Im guessing it is new and the feedback automatically gets sent t our weekly report. I cant imaging uber adding anything that would require more labor that is not absolutely necessary.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you to each and every one of you for your kind responses. I really need all your suggestions. And yes I am a very safe and careful driver. I have several 5 star comments stating so too . I didn't do any of these things that the feedback reports are accusing me of. I don't know how passengers are reporting like this about me when I am doing everything right. Anyway, thank you for the advice on tips. So, now the question is what should I do with these feedback reports that come in every week? Ignore them? So they won't affect anything right?


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I have been driving for Uber for 5 weeks now. I carry a decent 4.76 rating so far. However, every week I am just so shocked at the FEEDBACK REPORTS that I see in the app!! I am attaching a screen shot here....I am a very careful and safe driver....and I never asked for any tips or any money. This time I see a feedback report of " soliciting payment (cash/credit) when I NEVER did that!!...As a matter of fact I have always refused to accept cash!! Yes, I am so scared of getting deactivated that I actually return any tips offered to me. Then how come I keep getting all these strange feedback reports? And driving dangerously??!!!...I am an extremely careful and safe driver. What should I do about such bazaar feedback reports??!!...Please help....


Don't worry about these "attitude" reports. They are not real rider reports but mere "tips" or "suggestions" by Uber to keep drivers on their toes. Just another way they mislead drivers...


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Santa said:


> She's new and doesn't know. There are allot of drivers like her. Uber only told her to not accept tips. It didn't tell her that she can accept the tip and she ain't going to get Deactivated. Uber has many drivers scared.


Thank you


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> If the give you a 5☆ theres a there is a place for them to leave a comment or just submit the rating.


I get about one of those 5☆ comments a week lately

But, it doesn't put money in the bank!


wk1102 said:


> Now, most importantly read and memorize this...
> 
> "Thank you so much, I really appreciate it! "
> 
> And do not refuse anotjer tip. Got it?


*Yes*!
Take the money and say "thank you, this helps so much, God bless, and have a great evening" or whatever line you're comfortable with. It helps all us other drivers get tips as the etiquette spreads.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Uber sent me an email today threatening deactivation for inactivity unless I complete one trip within two weeks to say alive. The scary part is receiving this email after I completed 51 trips this weekend. These stupid errors don't cease to amaze me by a technology company.


----------

